
Universal Becomes First Studio to Offer First Run Films in the Home - caution
https://io9.gizmodo.com/universal-becomes-first-studio-to-offer-first-run-films-1842362107
======
lilyball
$19.99 for a rental, despite the fact that you’re watching it on a home system
rather than a theater screen / audio system? That seems rather steep. I guess
they figured they have something of a captive audience.

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
Avg ticket price in the US according to Google $9.26, cinemas normally sell
tickets in pairs and up so pretty close to the cost of the rental. Cinema
theatres make very little out of the cost of the ticket during the first month
of a run and make the bulk of their income from concession sales and upgrades
to the watching experience.

So the way I see it is this price is about the studio not giving a discount on
the “ticket price” but throwing the customer a bone of a 48 hour watch period
and the ability to pause / rewind at your own convenience in Lou of the rest
of the “cinema experience”.

For me personally it depends on the movie and my motivation to watch it. $20
for The Hunt? Nope, skip.

But Joker, dead pool, Sonic, movies I actually want to see? then I would prob
go for it and make it into a planned movie night with popcorn and other lovely
junk food instead of a drop of the hat impulse purchase like how I treat my
Cinema visits these days anyways.

Edit: price does feel a little steep, but I think I would use it from time to
time. So they hit that sweet spot of extracting the maximum amount of money
I’m willing to spend on being able to watch day 1 cinema releases, not have
others distracting me cause they can’t stay off their phones and have all the
comforts of my own home.

